# AEROCYCLE RACK Auction closes this Sunday



## Balloontyre (Jun 8, 2022)

Nice original 

On hibid auction and auctioneer website






						Bicycle Tire Pump & Rear Fender |  Online Auctions | Proxibid
					






					www.proxibid.com


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2022)

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## kreika (Jun 8, 2022)

That’s a pretty random combo!


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2022)

To an unknowing auction house, all they see is two bicycle items.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)

Given parts prices lately it wouldn't surprise me to see someone paying $1k for this by the time they get done with fees and taxes. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2022)

To an unknowing auction house, all they see is two bicycle items.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 9, 2022)

Jumped quickly from $60, to $400


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 9, 2022)

you're quite observant  WOW !!!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 11, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> you're quite observant  WOW !!!



Ouch! Lol


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 11, 2022)

$450 now. If this was a buy it now, I'd be pushing a button. I guess $700...


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 11, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> $450 now. If this was a buy it now, I'd be pushing a button. I guess $700..
> 
> 
> Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:
> ...


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 12, 2022)

So went for $475 plus 18% $560 plus tax (?) and shipping(?). Good deal as long as it wasn't a strategically aged re-pop. Screws are painted looks a little weird. Think I'm just jealous.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 12, 2022)

Steal of the day!  Someone is very happy.


----------

